# SSD dans un iMac 2011



## Jean-jipooz (27 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Bien que le sujet de l'installation d'un SSD dans un iMac 21,5 mi2011 ait déjà été traité en long en large et en travers, j'ai tout de même une petite question à laquelle vous pourrez, j'espère, répondre :

Je viens d'acheter un SSD 1To et je comptais le brancher sur la nappe du superdrive.
Hors sur les tutos que je voie, tout le monde branche son SSD sur une autre nappe (avec au passage une installation beaucoup plus complexe).

Quelle est la différence entre ces 2 nappes ?

Merci !

PS: j'ai pris un Samsung 850 EVO, et sur un des tutos, j'ai vu que les SSD Samsung pouvaient poser des problèmes. Glups.... 
Rassurez-moi, ça fonctionne quand même bien ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Août 2016)

Bien le bonsoir,

Il est question du taux de transfert là!


----------



## Jean-jipooz (27 Août 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> Bien le bonsoir,
> 
> Il est question du taux de transfert là!
> Voir la pièce jointe 110455


Merci pour ta réponse !
Est-ce que ça veut dire que tout transfert ira 2 fois moins vite ? 3Gbps ça me parait déjà énorme vu qu'un SSD à une vitesse de lecture/écriture d'environ 500Mb/s.
Ou alors je me mélange les pinceaux, auquel cas si tu pouvais éclairer ma lanterne


----------



## litobar71 (27 Août 2016)

A toi de voir alors (fais un essai), mais ton 1600 cc turbo fonctionnera sans le turbo! (dommage).
Ces données sont les 'maxi', cela est théorique.
Ce qui est super avec le SSD ce sont les temps d'accès.

Effectivement rien ne t'empêche de ne pas suivre les conseils de pros comme OWC-iFixit etc..


----------



## Jean-jipooz (27 Août 2016)

Bien au contraire, c'était justement le but de mon post : savoir si le jeu en valait la chandelle. Et j'ai ma réponse.
Il n'y avait rien de sarcastique dans ma réponse  Mes connaissances sont limitées dès qu'on ouvre la bête.
Je vais donc faire le branchement en Sata 3.
Le câble se trouve facilement ?
Merci.


----------



## litobar71 (27 Août 2016)

Je te donne juste un retour de mes impressions (d'après mes lectures) mais n'ayant jamais expérimenté je ne peux pas te renseigner plus avant.
Copier/lire un film de 8 GB est d'une autre dimension que de copier/lire des milliers de petits fichiers

OUI les SSD 2"5 SATA sont compatibles, pour le 850 Evo poste le lien car à leur sortie petits (gros) problèmes je crois avec les 840 Evo où il fallait mettre à jour le firmware via windows.


----------



## Jean-jipooz (27 Août 2016)

Bon, je viens de commander les câbles sur iFixit (pas donné pour 2 câbles et 4 morceaux de scotch !!!). 
Mais comme tu dis, autant ne pas brider la bête.

Je vais me renseigner pour les déboires des ssd Samsung.

A+


----------



## litobar71 (27 Août 2016)

Je n'ai pas lu de 'mauvais retours' depuis un bon moment déjà.

Patience & méticulosité à toi!


----------



## Jean-jipooz (27 Août 2016)

Il en faudra !

Merci encore.


----------



## Geolem (30 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Pardon de m'incruster dans la question d'une autre personne mais je suis dans le même cas.
Juste une dernière question concernant le TRIM.
En fouillant Google, j'ai appris que le TRIM était supporté pour les SSD tiers depuis El Capitaine via une petite commande sud-ouest TRIM force.
Aucun soucis sous Sierra ?

@Jean-jipooz
L'upgrade s'est bien déroulé ?
Avez-vous fait un upgrade du firmware AVANT la mise en place ?
Avez-vous cloner ou fresh-install ?

Enfin juste un Quid entre un 850 EVO et un PRO...
Perso, je me fiche un peu de la vitesse d'écriture en tant que tel mais au niveau fiabilité/longévité, je suppose que le PRO sera toujours recommandé ?

Merci beaucoup pour le temps que vous m'accorderez.


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2016)

Geolem a dit:


> Aucun soucis sous Sierra ?


Aucun



Geolem a dit:


> Enfin juste un Quid entre un 850 EVO et un PRO...
> Perso, je me fiche un peu de la vitesse d'écriture en tant que tel mais au niveau fiabilité/longévité, je suppose que le PRO sera toujours recommandé


Moi j'aurais tendance à te dire d'aller voir la marque Crucial.


----------



## Geolem (30 Septembre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Aucun
> 
> 
> Moi j'aurais tendance à te dire d'aller voir la marque Crucial.


J'ai justement rajouté Day ONE de la mémoire crucial sur mon iMac.
Est-ce que le dernier modèle MX300 est recommandable/recommandé ?

Un grand merci en tout cas.


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2016)

Geolem a dit:


> Est-ce que le dernier modèle MX300 est recommandable/recommandé ?


Aucun souci pour la marque Crucial. Pour le modèle, c'est en fonction de l'année de ton Mac, dont on ne sait rien.


----------



## Geolem (30 Septembre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Aucun souci pour la marque Crucial. Pour le modèle, c'est en fonction de l'année de ton Mac, dont on ne sait rien.


Idem que, Jean-jipooz, un iMac 21,5 mi2011 (EMC 2428).


----------



## daffyb (30 Septembre 2016)

Jean-jipooz a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse !
> Est-ce que ça veut dire que tout transfert ira 2 fois moins vite ? 3Gbps ça me parait déjà énorme vu qu'un SSD à une vitesse de lecture/écriture d'environ 500Mb/s.
> Ou alors je me mélange les pinceaux, auquel cas si tu pouvais éclairer ma lanterne



Oui, tu te mélanges les pinceaux entre bit (b) et byte (B). 
Byte=octet=8 bits
Donc à la grosse 3Gbps = 300 Mo/s
Ton SSD sera bridé.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Septembre 2016)

Environ 250 MB/s (lecture) et 270 MB/s (écriture) mesurés avec DiskSpeed Test, sur un MP2008 (donc SATA II).


----------



## Jean-jipooz (1 Octobre 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> Oui, tu te mélanges les pinceaux entre bit (b) et byte (B).
> Byte=octet=8 bits
> Donc à la grosse 3Gbps = 300 Mo/s
> Ton SSD sera bridé.


Hello daffyb  !
Merci bien pour cette petite précision
Je me lève moins bête.


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2016)

Jean-jipooz a dit:


> Je me lève moins bête.


Ah, et pas en te couchant ?


----------



## Jean-jipooz (1 Octobre 2016)

Hélas...
Il faudra me dire ce qu'il se passe dans la journée .

Sinon, tout s'est bien passé, accouchement sans douleurs, mais pas sans frayeurs. 
Résultat, une machine qui tourne comme une horloge et Lightroom qui gère les Raw on ne peut plus tranquillement. Ça me change.


----------



## Geolem (16 Octobre 2016)

Et voilà, le miens est fait 
Finalement, j'ai quand même opté pour le Samsung 850 EVO 500Go.
J'ai suivi le tuto d'iFixit pour ajouter le SSD en supplément du hardisk.
Une fresh-install à partir d'une clé USB, un petit coup de "sudo trimforce enable" et le trim est passé à OUI.



Sinon, vitesse impeccable, vraiment sans regret.
On a fait cela avec mon père en 2h30 en prenant vraiment notre temps, beaucoup plus simple à 4 mains.

Bref, super ;-)


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2016)

Félicitation. J'en ai aussi fait deux en remplaçant le DD par un plus gros, et ajout de SSD sous le superdrive. Autant tout avoir quand on a 3 slots SATA sur la CM


----------

